# Deadlift Plateau



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

Starting to struggle with my deadlift.

I'm only stuck on 140kg, at around 3 reps, but it seems to be a grip issue. It feels very heavy to lift but the hands are definitely the weak link. I'm confident I could pull 150-160 if I can work past this if not more. I've been stuck at 140x3 for three weeks now despite seeing progress in all other lifts.

I only use alternate hand grips for my heavy sets (basically if I don't NEED it I don't use it), the rest up to 120 I use a standard overhand grip. I don't do any targeted forearm training though but I'm not sure if this is really going to help (I could be wrong)

I would rather stay strapless and work past the issue with my bare hands only, but any advice or ancillary training you guys can suggest to improve grip strength would be awesome.

Am I better lowering the weight for a bit for higher reps to give me more time under tension/grip stress? I currently lift 4-5 sets of 1-5 reps and I do standard not sumo at the moment.


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

Should also mention I am on a cut, but as I said it feels more grip related.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

DemonNeutrino said:


> Should also mention I am on a cut, but as I said it feels more grip related.


 You aren't going to get stronger on a cut. If your stalling on triples drop back to 5s try only 3 sets slowly build it back up. Use chalk if you aren't and not that liquid s**t


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Chalk makes a huge difference, I only use mixed grip once I get over 140-160kg though and use double overhand grip btil then, your grip will strengthen in time.

If you're just looking to build muscle then use straps if grip is holding you back, I tried them once and didn't get on with them though, most of the kids in my gym seem to use them for everything though.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

10+ years as a mechanic is a good improver for grip  when I started training bjj I was known for my grip strength, once I latched on I could stay latched, grip saved my ass more than once while rolling!

besides a career change  I use normal common or garden plaster (the stuff you mix with water) for grip, it goes miles and I had some on a shelf so I used it, try it, works awesomely well! Got a little paint pot lid full that I use for rows, bench etc... lasts forever, never tried proper chalk but all it will do is remove all the moisture from the skin and enable full grip strength with maximum friction, cest parfait!!


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

Thanks for the advice guys.

Not sure how my gym will react to chalk, but ill find out. Guessing it should be fine.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

DemonNeutrino said:


> Thanks for the advice guys.
> 
> Not sure how my gym will react to chalk, but ill find out. Guessing it should be fine.


 Don't ask just use it. As long as you clean up after you should be OK.


----------



## Mully (Jul 1, 2016)

I had the same problem, got stuck on 180kg 1rm due to grip and didn't want to use wraps for same reason. Ended up getting wraps and found i could do 180 for 3. Within a couple months my 1RM was 220kg.

Theres no point sacrivicing the gains for the rest of your body for the sake of a little bit development of your forearms.

I started using overhand grip for warm up, as things got heavier switch to over/under and at hard sets I used the straps.

Sometimes I would do a few reps at a heavier weight and when my grip was failing, quickly put the straps on and go again


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

Mully said:


> I had the same problem, got stuck on 180kg 1rm due to grip and didn't want to use wraps for same reason. Ended up getting wraps and found i could do 180 for 3. Within a couple months my 1RM was 220kg.
> 
> Theres no point sacrivicing the gains for the rest of your body for the sake of a little bit development of your forearms.
> 
> ...


 I might give them a go then.

If it means I can lift more weight then it's going to help my development either way I suppose.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

DemonNeutrino said:


> I might give them a go then.
> 
> If it means I can lift more weight then it's going to help my development either way I suppose.


 I'm currently using deadlift straps so I can pay more attention to my form and not worry about grip


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

DemonNeutrino said:


> I might give them a go then.
> 
> If it means I can lift more weight then it's going to help my development either way I suppose.


 Try the figure of 8 straps. So much quicker to set up than normal straps.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Do you actually follow a programme, or are you just going in every week and trying to go heavier?

I'd be dropping the weight and upping the reps (and getting some structure to your weight progressions).


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

Robbie said:


> Do you actually follow a programme, or are you just going in every week and trying to go heavier?
> 
> I'd be dropping the weight and upping the reps (and getting some structure to your weight progressions).


 I'm following a programme of sorts but not entirely focused on strength. I deadlift once a week, I'm now on 4x5 and unlike my other compound lifts I'll ramp the weight up.

At the moment I'll do a set at 60kg, 100kg, 120kg and then my max weight at 140kg for as many as I can. I was making consistent progress until about 2-3 weeks ago when I managed 3 reps at 140kg. Haven't increased since.

Am I better off cutting 20kg from the bar and doing what I do with bench press for example, and work on doing a consistent weight for 3-4 sets of 5, and then progress by going (for example):

Warmup, 120x5, 120x5, 120x5, 120x5

Progress to

Warmup, 120x5, 120x5, 120x5, 130x5

Progress to

Warmup, 120x5, 120x5, 130x5, 130x5

This way instead of 1-2 max weight sets in doing more to develop my grip strength and form.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

You can't keep adding weight to the bar indefinitely. You need to cycle your training.


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

DemonNeutrino said:


> Starting to struggle with my deadlift.
> 
> I'm only stuck on 140kg, at around 3 reps, but it seems to be a grip issue. It feels very heavy to lift but the hands are definitely the weak link. I'm confident I could pull 150-160 if I can work past this if not more. I've been stuck at 140x3 for three weeks now despite seeing progress in all other lifts.
> 
> ...


 Do you use chalk? If not use it. The only tip I can give you is concentrate on gripping the bar before you lift it really grip it, make your grip as tight as you can, like you squeezeing something as hard as you can. It works


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

I think that's something people forget when they deadlift is you need to grip the bar like you want crush an apple with a squeeze


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

Jack of blades said:


> I think that's something people forget when they deadlift is you need to grip the bar like you want crush an apple with a squeeze


 You know what reading this I have no idea how hard I grip the bar. It might be me that's the issue, concentrating so much on keeping my body on form that I'm not gripping hard enough.

I'll put more emphasis into grip next time around see if it helps. I think I've got so used to not squeezing my grip on back day as not to activate my arms too much that I'm carrying it over :crazy:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Try pull ups too, and gripping 2 plates together between your fingers and see how long you can hold them, also rows etc, anything you can to get grip strength up.


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

DemonNeutrino said:


> You know what reading this I have no idea how hard I grip the bar. It might be me that's the issue, concentrating so much on keeping my body on form that I'm not gripping hard enough.
> 
> I'll put more emphasis into grip next time around see if it helps. I think I've got so used to not squeezing my grip on back day as not to activate my arms too much that I'm carrying it over :crazy:


 Or you can try to and power up to become ultimate gohan


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

DemonNeutrino said:


> Starting to struggle with my deadlift.
> 
> I'm only stuck on 140kg, at around 3 reps, but it seems to be a grip issue. It feels very heavy to lift but the hands are definitely the weak link. I'm confident I could pull 150-160 if I can work past this if not more. I've been stuck at 140x3 for three weeks now despite seeing progress in all other lifts.
> 
> ...


 After reading your post above, and all the comments provided by my team mates here, I find there are more than one point I could comment on. So let me start by first commenting on a point that you (and others) may have missed. What point is that?

Plateauing, that's the critical point here. First and foremost, a plateau is a state that ought to be much celebrated instead of been commiserated. Why is that? Because it tells me that you've been working your ass off in the gym, and now, you've reached the mountain top. Which mountain is that? The mountain you were climbing. Oh, so what exactly are you saying Fadi? I'm saying that the only way forward on this mountain top, is downhill. Are you surprised with my analysis? You shouldn't be, because by reaching the top of mountain "A" (using your plateauing as proof of this fact), you have now been told to go back down the mountain, before you find yourself another (a higher) mountain to climb and conquer. It's that simple Sir.

That's why one of the gentlemen here asked if you were following a structured program or simply training haphazardly.

Reaching the mountain top (usually after about 4 weeks of climbing it), can result in two scenarios. Either you back off and begin to walk back down (deload), or you will be told (by your body and level of strength), that the only way up (if you insist on climbing further) is down.

I can talk about the usage of straps, and also about giving you a specific exercise to strengthen your grip... (and no, I'm not referring to such isolation exercises such as wrist curls etc), but a whole movement, as I believe that for one to get super strong, one has to train movements rather than individual muscles (as is typically the case in the sport of bodybuilding).

I shall leave it here for now, lest you get overwhelmed with too much info (which is just as bad as not enough).

All the best Champ.

Fadi.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Jack of blades said:


> I think that's something people forget when they deadlift is you need to grip the bar like you want crush an apple with a squeeze


 I always imagine im rinsing out a tea towel, a long one


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

Its amazing what difference chalk makes

I use chalk until grip fails then straps for last set or two

Building grip strength will help you in every aspect of lifting


----------

